

Building Brains to Understand the World's Data - Jeff Hawkins [video] - gosub
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y43qwS8fl4

======
rasengan0
Jeff Hawkins is a rock star. This pioneer of mobile computing looks like he is
in startup mode. Oh wait, he's been a founder before :-)

My first thought was Google picked the wrong guy (turns out RK had the first
question on the use of binary vs scalars/probabilistic, but Numenta is making
Grok actionable affording readability (speed) over the theory.

I love the applications of real-world problems from the Grok engine vs all the
great PR from how-to-build-a-mind vapors of late.

Just gimme that ol' real-time data...

also interesting is the flight of former CTO, Dr. George to sprout
<http://vicarious.com/>

